
@TwitterHR For Future Reference, Use BCC When Rejecting Applicants - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/17/twitterhr-for-future-reference-use-bcc-when-rejecting-applicants/
======
neilc
I don't mean to gripe, but why is this interesting? The HR staff at a startup
made a common and mildly embarrassing mistake that is unlikely to be of any
long-term significance.

~~~
river_styx
You must be new to TechCrunch.

~~~
neilc
Sure, TC has a lot of crap. It doesn't all need to be posted/upvoted at HN,
though.

~~~
TrevorJ
I tend not to read TC unless I see a link to it someplace else. Sadly though,
it seems that only the snarky/elitist/gossipy posts get linked.

------
jacquesm
I'll be the last to say that was stupid, not that long ago I made a similar
gaffe. Ever since I have the autocompletion in my email address bar set to
off, and I would advice everybody that deals with sensitve data on a regular
basis to do the same. It's all too easy to send an email to entirely the wrong
person like that.

Oh, and another easily avoided error is 'reply to all'.

------
je
Twitter in now under the microscope of the public and media so they have to
take extra steps to preserve their image. Of all their departments, HR should
be the one that best represents their brand/company and this oversight is
unprofessional and hopefully not indicative of a problem with their corporate
culture.

------
pclark
easy mistake to make

------
lacker
Could have been worse - they could have twittered the rejection.

~~~
nir
dr @applcnt, thx! ur grt, othr ppl too - got smbody else, but maybe ttyl!

~~~
ivey
I don't know very many people who use SMS shortcuts on Twitter.

